# Correct bit to use.



## BAMILLER (Feb 10, 2005)

I need to cut a 3.5 inch long by 3/4 inch deep notch in a piece of 3/4 thick stock. What bit would work best for this if router is attached to a router table?
Thanks
terry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Terry, this is where a miter fence comes in handy. Any size bit will make a cut through the stock, a wider bit will do your 3-1/2" notch in fewer passes. Since I am guessing that you want a nice clean edge your best choice is to use a plunge bit, either spiral or straight cutting.


----------



## BAMILLER (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks mike
terry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

how do you do this in 3/4" stock?. I don't understand.
regards
jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You would slide the fence off the table and use the miter attachment to guide the wood across the bit, making passes until the proper width of notch is reached.


----------

